# Big guys and Jeeps ...



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

Maybe a silly question but my experience with jeeps is limited to riding around in one when i was a teenager ... anyhow, I need to build a new plow vehicle for residential driveways and a Jeep seems to be good match. I'm worried about being able to fit in the thing without chewing a hole in my knee though.
Am I too big at 6'4" tall and 260lbs to relatively comfortably drive a Jeep for plowing purposes? I'm not obese, I'm just not as lanky as I was 20 years ago


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

There a lot more civilised than they used to be. go sit in wonr you must have a dealer (new or used) near you. why fret over it go drive one


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

waaaay more comfortable these days! got cup holders too!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

im between 6' 1" and 6' 2 (depending which convenience store I am leaving) and I find my TJ to be very comfortable. I went from a GMC Sierra to my Jeep, and it took some getting used to but I love it now and have PLENTY of room. I test drove a new JK and because of the way the center part of the dash was designed I found it to be very small. The JK is very deceiving, it looks a lot bigger, but honestly I think the inside is a lot smaller. The TJ seats are a lot more comfortable IMO too.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I`m fat bahstid and my YJ is a bit tight for me but I still manage.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

eh im big too, but I ripped the center console (and backseat, carpet ect) out of my JK, and fit fine (even before the console went)lol


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

Well I went looking around and tried some new ones and some old ones and then I went shopping on Ebay.

Now I gotta go pick this up in Jersey this weekend





































It has a Dana44 rear, Dana30 front, Dana 300, 999 auto, and 258 6banger. 4 inches of lift in the springs.

Now I gotta turn it into a snow pushing machine. Any input is welcome. I'm a mechanic of over 20 years but never did the jeep thing before so I'm still learning what the choice parts and setup are.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You drove new ones and old ones and you got A CJ


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

Yea I tried them out and the new ones definitely ride better but there's an extra zero attached to their price tag .

I'm also one of them guys who likes to tinker with stuff and the CJ fits the bill. I have a soft spot for older vehicles hehe.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Good Luck and have fun


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

theplowmeister;644237 said:


> You drove new ones and old ones and you got A CJ


I got both and plow with a CJ*5* a 7 would be heaven. 
It's easier to work on although at 5' 14" and 240 lbs. It' a little squeeze but once I'm in. I'm comfortable.

Hope you can weld or have a friend do it. A lot of stuff will be custom.

the '08 Wrangler is for DD and it's the RHOG.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

[QUOTE='76cj5;644585]I got both and plow with a CJ*5* a 7 would be heaven. 
It's easier to work on although at 5' 14" and 240 lbs. It' a little squeeze but once I'm in. I'm comfortable.

Hope you can weld or have a friend do it. A lot of stuff will be custom.

the '08 Wrangler is for DD and it's the RHOG. [/QUOTE]
Is not 5' 14" =6' 2"


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Holly crap Cheech, be nice. He would have realized it sometime..................next week.


C-


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you are 6'4 you will be better off moving the seat back. My buddy did this and now he has lots of room but no one can sit behind him.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

theplowmeister;644237 said:


> You drove new ones and old ones and you got A CJ


Whats wrong with CJ's? IMO, think they look and ride alot tougher than todays grocery getters. But thats JMO. My wife drives a Liberty-I tried to convince not to buy it, but no avail, its a totally useless piece of shat. I'm 5'14", and cant ride confortably init for 3 minutes.

That CJ is sweet BTW.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Take a good hard look at the frame on that CJ. They are prone to rusting out near the spring hangars. Also the frames are rather thin and not fully boxed. It may be hard to find plow mounts for a vehicle so old. Congrats on the CJ7 BTW.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You got the CJ, enjoy it, I wont rain on your party.


----------

